# Why does my horse hate to go left?



## Palomine (Oct 30, 2010)

Could be assortment of things, need to have ultrasound done, could be muscle torn loose from bone for one. Have seen that be the case with one that wasn't working correctly to the right, horse had slipped down while on turn out, and no matter what was done, rest, chiro, massage, etc?

Would be fine for week or so and then would be off again. And that was with constant vet care and input too. 2 years of it.

Finally had mare at show where Sports Medicine out of TX was with their trailer, and they too thought leg issue, but when got to looking, found the muscle torn loose from bone. Gave injections and told trainer to bring to The Reichert and over to their facility. They had insurance on this mare so that helped.

But had ultrasound not been done to pinpoint what was going on? Who knows what would have happened, mare was 2 when slid in the paddock.

So, there are so many things that can be wrong internally, and without knowing, can't help horse.

Find good equine vet with capability to do good diagnostics.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

if he is capable of flexing bac to the left to sniff your boot, then there must be other reasons he is not comfortable going left when you ASK him. I would suggest it has to do with his mouth, and the affect the bit has when you ask "turn left". 
what bit are you using,? when were his teeth last floated?


----------



## TXhorseman (May 29, 2014)

I don't think this has anything to do with being lazy. It is a physical problem. The big question is: What is the cause?

The extreme differences in going left and right that you describe indicate that this problem is more than just stiff muscles or lack of suppleness and strength. Physical issues such as you describe call for professional diagnosis. This might include both a veterinarian and an equine chiropractor since they are trained to evaluate different aspects of the horse's anatomy. Explain the issue carefully so these professionals have a better idea of what to look for. Better yet, demonstrate what you are experiencing.

Only after having the horse examined in this way would I begin with stretching and strength exercises and, perhaps, get the horse an equine massage.


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

From the ground, teach him to flex. Stand by his shoulder and use your pinky to bring his had around. He may resist after only and inch or two and that's ok. Just repeat only this time as soon as you feel it push his head straight. Keep working like this until he will bring his nose to your hip. It may take a while. Do this daily if you can for a min of 3 days in a row. The goal is that he will hold his nose near you for 5 seconds until you push his head back. What this exercise is doing is unlocking his poll. Tension in the poll affects all of one side of the horse so you need to free this up. ** When you are leading him ask him for a tight turn to the left. He should step across himself. If he's shuffly or hops he's likely sore and usually within the hoof. Be sure to compare both sides and repeat a few times. Let him straighten out then ask again.


----------



## beau159 (Oct 4, 2010)

Some more information would be good. 

1) How old is your horse?
2) How long have you owned him?
3) Who trained him for barrels?
4) How long have you been barrel racing?
5) What bit are your riding him with?

It could be very possible it is a training problem. Yes, horses are naturally right or left-handed. And it may be that he turns better to the right (which begs me to question: Why are you going 1 turn to his "good" side and 2 turns to his "Bad" side on the barrel pattern?)

How exactly are you asking him to turn a barrel? Go into detail. 

Do you have a video you can show us?



JuliaLS15 said:


> I've thought about if he's in pain or anything on one of his left legs, but he has no limp, and he's been our healthiest horse! I don't understand!


Training problems aside, if you have not checked your horse for pain, that should be your number one priority. 

Just because a horse isn't showing any obvious signs of pain (such as limping) does not mean all is well. 

Is there a _qualified_ equine vet in your area? (Not talking about the local vets who work on every animal that comes in the door.) Your very first step should be to take your horse for a lameness evaluation. Explain to the vet how your horse is having trouble turning to the left. Barrel racing is notorious for causing hock and stifle issues. Although recent studies have shown that we have "forgotten" about the front of the horse and many barrel horses also have issues in their front end. 

Along with going to the vet, you also need to have your horse's teeth examined, and your horse's back checked by a chiropractor. 

When is the last time your horse's feet were trimmed? Does your horse wear shoes?

Pain is always the #1 thing you need to rule out. Trying to fix a training or behavioral issue will get you nowhere if you haven't fixed the pain.


----------



## JuliaLS15 (Sep 14, 2014)

beau159 said:


> Some more information would be good.
> 
> 1) How old is your horse?
> 2) How long have you owned him?
> ...




I know. His teeth were done last April. I've talked to my barn manager about it who happens to be a Vet Tech. She said he had vaccines done not too long ago and that may be why he's stiff. But we're also going to get him checked by someone.. I can't remember what the word is that he does.. It's sort of like a physical therapist, but not exactly. We're going to work on my boy, he's my number one priority


----------



## JuliaLS15 (Sep 14, 2014)

We figured it out! About a week ago, we had a horse physical therapist type of person check him out. My horses' right pectoral muscle had gotten larger than the other, and became soar. Most likely from an old injury, it flared up. So I have to do lots of long trotting and cavaletti. xD


----------



## TXhorseman (May 29, 2014)

JuliaLS15 said:


> We figured it out! About a week ago, we had a horse physical therapist type of person check him out. My horses' right pectoral muscle had gotten larger than the other, and became soar. Most likely from an old injury, it flared up. So I have to do lots of long trotting and cavaletti. xD


I'm glad you had the horse examined. I hope the physical issue gets resolved.


----------



## JuliaLS15 (Sep 14, 2014)

TXhorseman said:


> JuliaLS15 said:
> 
> 
> > We figured it out! About a week ago, we had a horse physical therapist type of person check him out. My horses' right pectoral muscle had gotten larger than the other, and became soar. Most likely from an old injury, it flared up. So I have to do lots of long trotting and cavaletti. xD
> ...



Thank very much, me too.


----------

